# S.O.S. - Save our Seniors



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an awesome idea! And thanks to Homeward Bound for taking in these precious dogs. Our HBGRR rescue girl, Tia, is doing great and loves her life in New Mexico now. She was 7 when we adopted her, and she's now a lively 9 years old. Thanks to all involved in getting this effort underway. Please keep us posted as it progresses.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome program, heartwarming to see HBGRR has started this. 

The quilt is beautiful-alot of time and love went into it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping up - please visit


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So, how to get the dog from the other thread into something like this, instead of being euthanized next week?

Mercer Co. OH Senior in Pound


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Contact Homeward Bound at 916-655-1410


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Please see information about the upcoming fundraiser for SOS on November 16th in Sacramento.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ser-sacramento-california-senior-goldens.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Save Our Seniors*

Thank you for posting this!

I love Seniors!!


----------

